# New to Woodworking really interested in taking it up. questions



## Jmiller (Jul 14, 2013)

So basically, I have been thinking about taking up woodworking for some time now. especially with a focus on clock making and design. Mantle , Shelf, and grandfather clocks. Now I am aware that this is not something I will be brilliant at over night. However, I have a love for learning new skills and believe I could do well with woodworking. This of course led me here to Lumberjocks. So I have a question or two. First I was hoping someone with a knowledge of clock making could tell me what tools I need to gather to start out as necessity, and what tools are just really helpful to have. Also what woods are best for clockmaking. And finally for now Are there any really good places to get the parts that are not made from wood, Clock faces and the other inner workings?
ah sorry one more question. what skills and techniques would be good to develop for clockmaking and woodworking in general. Thanks so much for everyones time! hope to hear some answers soon!

Your Newbie, Jmiller


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

Clocks are fun to make, there are no rules, so you can make whatever you like.

For starting out, battery powered quartz movements are the easiest. Personally I get my movements and dials from klockit.com . There are plenty of other places to get them on the internet, also some woodworking and hobby stores carry them.

As for tools, you can go from a few tools for a simple clock, to many tools for a large complex clock. The clock picture to the left (my buddy icon) was made with a hand saw, drill and sand paper (the dial board, dial, and movement are from klockit, the handle is a drawer pull from home depot). The best advice, would probably be, to buy the tools as you need them, for what you want to make.


----------



## Jmiller (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info il keep it all in mind! Advice most appreciated.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with knockknock. Clocks are fun to make. They can be made from just about any wood you would like. Many are made from oak, cherry, maple, and pine. Klockit is a great source for movement parts. Clocks were made from hand many years ago so hand tools will work. If you plan to use power tools, obviously a good table saw makes the work much easier, especially on tall clocks. A router or router table to make the moldings. Also a hand jig saw or a bandsaw to cut curves. The cabinet of a clock is much like any cabinet so skills in cabinet making will work great for clock building. Good luck !!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Clocks make a nice project and are always fun and interesting to make.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

